# Robert Horry glad Mavs lost



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

> Robert Horry watched only the closing two minutes of Miami's clinching victory in the NBA Finals on Tuesday night. It was enough, however, to make him smile
> 
> If Horry and the Spurs couldn't win another title, he at least was glad Dallas fell short in its quest to win its first.
> 
> ...


And we are ungrateful and not classy


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

He's a Hater. lol I like Horry, he's cool


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think he is extremely overrated in the clutch


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> I think he is extremely overrated in the clutch


unless you were watching him when you were 5 I doubt you can make that call...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> unless you were watching him when you were 5 I doubt you can make that call...


I was watching him when I was 23, and I was fairly impressed with him. He's no superstar... in fact, he's not even a star, but he's consistent, hustles, and plays with a whole lot of heart.

I like Horry, and that's why I am extra disappointed he couldn't root for A.J., an ex-Spur.

Oh well. Cuban doesn't care what anybody thinks, and he's the one controlling the future of our franchise.....

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Repped


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

What a *F*ilm *A*ctors *G*uild.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Sore loser. 
Counds like something I would do in High School.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

> Harris also mocked Duncan for complaining about calls during Game 4 of that series, Horry said.


Yeah, for some reason, I dont feel that Devin would be the type to mock someone.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Harris also mocked Duncan for complaining about calls during Game 4 of that series, Horry said.


Who doesn't mock Duncan? The entire NBA mocks him for that look...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yeah, for some reason, I dont feel that Devin would be the type to mock someone.



I thought he was talking about Del Harris.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Who doesn't mock Duncan? The entire NBA mocks him for that look...


I have that same look every time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Seriously, what's wrong with Tim Duncan's face? Something about it makes me cringe...I just don't know what...reminds me of a little kid, more so than Devin...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I have that same look every time I go to the bathroom.



bwahahahahhahah


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I thought he was talking about Del Harris.


Maybe, I kinda just assuming Devin, because hes a player, and it makes more sense for players to mock other players.. but it might have been Del.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Maybe, I kinda just assuming Devin, because hes a player, and it makes more sense for players to mock other players.. but it might have been Del.


I can't imagine Del Harris mocking any players. He's on the coaching staff, and I am yet to see him do anything unprofessional. 

I think you are correct to assume Devin.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

But when you read the article, he does mention Del Harris before he says that. So thats why I thought it was Del.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> But when you read the article, he does mention Del Harris before he says that. So thats why I thought it was Del.


I re-read the article. I could not imagine that Horry is referring to the coaching staff, but he *WAS*. You are right. 

I must have missed all those Del Harris incidences, or I refused to see it.

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol. I know, can you imagine Del Harris mocking someone.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I just glanced through the article, and I saw Dels name, but not Devins... and well, I assumed that it would be a player mocking another one, but nevertheless.. I was right saying it isnt something Devin would do. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant see Devin mocking someone. He's more of a quiet person.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin looks like he's 8.

Del Harris is just badass.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I like Horry but this is rediculous. I dont expect for him to cheer for us or root for us but to say that he is happy about it is classless.


----------



## stoble (May 19, 2006)

It was Del Harris not Devin, and he didn't mock him, he pulled him aside to say something like "act professional, stop complaining"

man it really sucks now that we are being branded as the whining team.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

stoble said:


> It was Del Harris not Devin, and he didn't mock him, he pulled him aside to say something like "act professional, stop complaining"
> 
> man it really sucks now that we are being branded as the whining team.


To be honest, its been that way since Cuban took over the team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

^^ Lol


----------

